# Removal of Staples - normally code



## sbethea (Mar 29, 2013)

A patient presents to the ED for staple removal. This would normally code out to V58.32, but Keystone Mercy will not reimburse w/this dx code. Is there another code that can be used?


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 29, 2013)

the only other way to code this is a V58.4- code first followed by the V58.32.  You cannot use the injury code or any other symptom code.
The payer is probably looking for an emergent dx due to the setting.  This is why we had a designated wound care room and used the 510 revenue code for our facility (22 POS for the physician) for suture removal.  However if you in fact did this in the ED then you have no choice but to use the 450 revenue code for the facility and the POS 23 for the physician.  
This is one of the reasons I love the ICD-10 CM better you will not use the Z code for suture removal if lac was due to injury.


----------



## sbethea (Mar 29, 2013)

GGGGGRRRRR...Ok, thank you!!!


----------

